# Dragon Age RPG: The Blades of Andraste



## kasabian224 (Aug 29, 2010)

The Blades of Andraste

_Blessed are they who stand before_
_The corrupt and the wicked and do not falter._
_Blessed are the peacekeepers, the champions of the just._
  -Benedictions 4:10

  War is coming to Fereldan. That much is certain. Strange events plague the land. Demons, eager for havoc, gather at the weakening edges of the Fade. And the darkspawn, ever hungry for battle, gather their forces to march again upon the surface world…

  Into this world comes you, either as a Templar Initiate or a Circle Mage, chosen and summoned by the Grand Cleric of Fereldan. Your mission? Simple. The destruction of apostates, malificar, and any that would grant them shelter. You must investigate strange plots, coordinate with your team-mates, and fight against overwhelming foes… if you are to have any chance at survival.

  This is the world you must protect.

  This is Dragon Age. 

  Information: An online tabletop RPG using Maptools. To apply, please submit a brief character concept along with your timezone and times you can play to kasabian224 [at] gmail [dot] com


----------



## windmark728 (Sep 15, 2010)

Are you still looking for players at this time?


----------

